# For people that already set companies in ftz



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

Just wandering what happens after you set up a FTZ COMPANY and the time comes to apply for Residence Visas for one of more of the owners and employees
What are the requirements for the Residence Visas?
Do no want to spend the money and time to find out the requirements are too strict.
Thank you all in advance


----------

